# Any advice for a possible surrogate??



## Schraderswife

Hey ladies! I am currently pregnant with my fourth child (finally our girl after three boys!!) and it has always been a dream of mine to be a surrogate for someone. Now that our family is complete (well, once she gets here, lol) I feel ready to do it! Everyone asks me why I would want to do it or tells me NOT to do it but it doesn't deter me at all. What I wanna know is has anyone who has done this have any advice for someone considering this?? It would be about two years down the road before I did it but I want to be prepared and educated long before then. Thanks ladies!


----------



## Phantom710

Hi! I am currently talking with an agency and a Reproductive Lawyer, hoping to match and transfer in the next few months! nice to meet someone one the same mind frame as me :)


----------



## beautifulmama

I have always wanted to do this but I have a problem with getting to attached to quickly and fear I would find myself unable to actually give up the child. All I can say for you is to follow your heart and don't let anyone else stop you from doing what you feel in your heart is right. It's up to you what you do with your body and you can live with the title of someone's Angel because of it. If you have that strength then I say go for it. It's the greatest gift in the world and you would be doing it for all the right reasons :) Stay focused and don't let anyone else enter your head :)


----------



## BabyBerriault

This is not advice to become a surrogate mother. But more so a THANK YOU to the mothers. My Fiance and i are currently in the process of trying to make our wish come true by finding a surrogate mother. and as much as some people may not understand how big of an impact has. If you choose to become a surrogate, you will make a/some family(families) very happy. So again thank you. :)


----------



## Eskimobabys

Double post


----------



## Eskimobabys

Make sure you have your husbands FULL support you can not do this without him on your side surrogacy is a beautiful thing but def make sure your commited before matching with intended parents you need to think about what you want out of your journey you want pictures and updates or to cut ties? Also you need to match with like minded intended parents that share your same views on important issues like having to end the pregnancy or reduceing for whatever reason. Etc I know we can't post about that here but its something most surrogate hopefuls don't think about til an IP ask them. Anyways GL with your decision and future journeys I advise you check out a few surrogacy boards the members can answer all your questions!


----------



## jogami

I will be a surro for my best friend in 2 years time if her 6th and final IVF fails. I am totally willing to do it simply because I am lucky and blessed to be expecting twins and we feel that 3 children will complete our family. As Eskimo said its not to be taken lightly do all your research. Its a wonderful gift to give to someone if you have the right frame of mind, strength and courage. I wish you luck :flower:


----------

